# Crusader (Das Syndikat) suchen Mitglieder/Stammspieler



## Schackel (18. Juni 2016)

*"Ishnu-alah", oder einfach nur "Hallo zusammen"*

wir, die Allianz Gilde Crusader vom Server "Das Syndikat", sind auf der Suche nach Mitstreitern für unsere kommenden Abenteuer.

Wir sind ein bunt gemischter Haufen, in sehr vielfältiger Alters- und Gemütsabstufung (kleiner Scherz). Nein, im Ernst, unsere Mitglieder sind ca. im Alter von 18 bis 50+. Es gibt Casual Spieler und Hardcore Raider, Männlein wie Weiblein. Allem voran sind wir eine sehr familienfreundliche Gilde, da eben viele von uns Familie haben und dadurch auch mal kurze Zeitverschiebungen, Wartezeiten etc. bei Raids und sonstigen Unternehmungen entstehen können. Für uns ist der Spaß am Spiel genau so wichtig wie der PVE Content des kommenden Addons "Legion". Hier wollen wir zuerst unser Hauptaugenmerk auf HC legen. Wenn es zeitlich und der Anzahl der Mitglieder entsprechend möglich ist, würden wir auch gerne Mythisch angehen, wie bereits in WoD zuvor.

Gesucht wird alles, jede "Klasse", jede "Rasse" (der Fraktion natürlich entsprechend), männlich, weiblich, (Char sowie im RL)^^. Dual-Spec wäre angebracht, da nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Tanks, Heilern, DD´s eingesetzt werden kann. Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein.

Sollte euer Interesse geweckt sein, meldet euch bitte bei einem der folgenden Spieler (Battletags) Luga#2400, Gecko#2344, Nemex#2291.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch anfügen, dass die genauen Raidtage und Zeiten noch nicht festgelegt wurden. Je früher ihr bei uns seid, desto eher habt ihr die Möglichkeit da noch mitreden zu können. Denn diese Zeiten richten sich einfach nach der Mehrheit der Spieler. Was so ziemlich sicher ist, dass es 2 Raidtage/Woche geben wird.

Also, wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt, meldet euch und habt gemeinsam mit uns Spaß 
Elune-adore oder einfach nur Servus

 

(derzeiteiger Raidstand der Hauptmitglieder: hfc hc 13/13, myth 9/13, teils 12/13)

Eure Crusader


----------



## Schackel (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Schackel (5. Juli 2016)

aktuell schami und/oder druidenheiler gesucht! andere klassen nach absprache


----------

